# Preggers or going to make the other fish sick too....



## andrewzwright (Aug 10, 2009)

Trying to figure out if my "red glass barb" is pregnant or just sick... about 2 days ago, the fish started getting puffy. Today it is getting more and more puffy and more pale. There is a picture of it and a picture of what Google says it should look like ( http://www.5dtropical.com/images/fish/ftrfish/ftrglassbarb.jpg ). Let me know what you think..... THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

pale normally isn't a good sign... is it acting different from usual?


----------



## andrewzwright (Aug 10, 2009)

It is moving a little slower and less, but not significantly, just as shy as the other 3, and still hanging out in it's normal spot between a decorative skull and some plants. P.S. I am aware that if it isn't just sick, it is an egglayer and not a livebearer, so it isn't actually pregnant... just the best term I know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Andrew, are the scales sticking out? i dont think its gravid. try feeding it some boiled shelled frozen peas. pref movin the fish to a smaller tank so it gets fed.


----------



## andrewzwright (Aug 10, 2009)

Zakk said:


> Andrew, are the scales sticking out? i dont think its gravid. try feeding it some boiled shelled frozen peas. pref movin the fish to a smaller tank so it gets fed.


This is why I jumped to the gravid (thanks for the word, you and dictionary . com have made me smarter tonight). I have had friends with sick fish and I had a sick fish sometime last year, but the scales aren't sticking out, which is why I haven't been able to figure it out. I know this is something you usually want to look for and the fish is just fat and pale. Very odd to me. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

its may just be constipated. the peas will help it poo. try it and see if it works.


----------

